# September's Hurricane Coaster Ride



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2016)

This months ride is on Sunday, 9-11-16. So it is definately a Patriotic themed ride and Hurricane Coaster's 1 year anniversary! All bikes are welcome! We are riding McMullan Creek trail. Meet at Waffle House across the street from the trail @ 9am and leave at 10. This trail is composed of dirt and wooden boardwalk and is a bit bumpy and dusty. Great ride through the tree lined creek that ends at a Starbucks! Address of Waffle House is 8300 Pineville-Matthews road, Pineville, NC.
LET'S RIDE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Well I may have to re-think my rides. Was gonna bring these 


 
  But may have to switch to something a little more suitable--mountain bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmmm, would hate to miss seeing those two! Its not quite a mtb trail but its not paved. Different location?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2016)

No Red carpet rides around There?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hmmm, would hate to miss seeing those two! Its not quite a mtb trail but its not paved. Different location?



I checked it out online--I think we'll be good as long as we don't get rain prior. Dirt washes off! See ya next week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Today was the first anniversary of the Hurricane Coaster Ride. A good turnout, great weather, and a great ride! I can't wait til next month-hopefully a little cooler. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow!! Really nice guys. Glad you had such nice weather too.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 11, 2016)

Another fantastic Hurricane coaster ride today celebrating 1 year! Thanks to everyone who came out and continues to ride! Some repeat pics cause Shawn beat me to it.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 11, 2016)

More pics!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I may have to re-think my rides. Was gonna bring these
> View attachment 356635
> But may have to switch to something a little more suitable--mountain bike? V/r Shawn



These two bikes would look great on a T.


----------

